# microwave egg beater people



## r0dxx (Dec 14, 2005)

How long do you guys cook 4 egg beaters? You know the ones in the 2-carton cases.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2005)

Best way to find out would be to try it and just watch it carefully so it doesn't explode


----------



## cha (Dec 15, 2005)

most people cook them in a pan on the stove. Not sure, how they would turn out in the microwave.


----------



## Steele20 (Dec 15, 2005)

they turn out ok in the microwave, not much difference. Just watch them.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 15, 2005)

20 min on high.


----------



## FenderBender (Dec 15, 2005)

They come out OK in the micro.....each one is a little differnt though, so like others said watch them.  I'd start with 1 min. and add 30 sec at a time until they are cooked.

I'm sure you know not to use a plastic container to heat any thing in the micro... it could leach all kind of nasty into your food......The only reason I say this  is I've seen lots of people cook in those used take-out containers....


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Dec 15, 2005)

I mic eggwhites 2-4 minutes depending whether I cook it in ceramic bowl or deep paper plate

i like to leave it a touch soupy


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Dec 15, 2005)

then again i cook a carton of papettis at a time


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 15, 2005)

I cook egg whites in the microwave sometimes if I am in a rush - you just put the egg whites into a bowel, add a little water or lemon juice (1-2 tbs) then cook for 1.5 minutes, stir, and cook again for another 1-1.5 minutes. (If you use lots of egg whites the cooking time would probably be increased and you may need to put it back in again...).


----------



## Hlanderr (Dec 16, 2005)

hmm.. adding lemon juice.....

im in college right now, but in a few days ill be back at my house again, making some good ol fashioned egg whites for breakfast

and im kinda lazy in the morning.... microwave action sounds good!
ill try the lemon juice.... sounds real good


----------



## Skate67 (Dec 16, 2005)

UGH  Are you kidding me?  Anything cooked in the microwave tastes horribly different from conventional methods, eggs being the worst.  Also try cooking a chicken breast in the microwave  .


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 16, 2005)

Eggs and egg whites in the mic are fine.  I do 4 whites and one egg with veggies like Emma said.  Blend it all and nuke for 1.5 minutes on high.  Stir and put in for another 1.5.  They are fluffy and tasty without the cleanup of a fry pan.  I also add ground pepper before cooking.


----------

